# Favourite movie



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

The Cabin in the Woods. I've watched it a dozen times and it still manages to amuse me.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

1900s - Birth of a Nation
1920s - Nasforatu
1930s - Gone with the Wind
1940s - Big Sleep. Maltese Falcon. Mildred Pierce. 30s and 40s are hard for me. Old Hollywood is my lifestyle. Bette Davis is my spirit animal, where she at. No Bette my soul mate. Team Bette against Joan like old school team Lana against whomever. 

1950s - A Streetcar Named Desire. 
1960s - Gypsy
1970s - every single horror movie
1980s - Clue the Movie
1990s - American Beauty. Twin Peaks Fire Walk With Me. 
2000s - Marie Antoinette. Donnie Darko. 
2010s - #Horror. First Reformed. 

This post is so Hollywood I experienced a 3-5 earthquake in a public place while writing it. No really. We are used to it here. I remember my first earthquake. It was a six, I thought I was on a train ride.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Krull and 'The Ice Pirates' are definitely on my list. The Glaive from Krull (different from our world's concept of a glaive) was briefly used in Ready Player One.

_*Let me tell you of the days of high adventure!*_


* *













* *


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

1970s The Warriors
1980s The Little Mermaid
1990s Men In Black
2000s Gladiator
2010s Inception


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

right now at least


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I don't have an overall favorite...but I have favorites by genre...

Comedy: Dumb & Dumber 
Action: The Bourne Ultimatum 
Science Fiction: The Matrix 
Horror: The Shining


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

The Prince of Egypt, The Wind That Shakes The Barley, LOTR, Treasure Planet, Edward Scissorhands


----------



## oogerbooger (Oct 21, 2018)

Reservoir Dogs(1992) prolly the most badass movie ever made


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Hard to say what an absolute favorite is, so typical Ne, anyways....

Terminator 1& 2, Short Circuit(a childhood favorite), Predator, Die Hard, Demolition Man, No County For Old Men, Menace to Society, Friday, Breakdown.

There's this movie from the late 90s called Retroactive that is absolutely hilarious to me, James Belushi as a psychopathic wannabe Elivs Presley.


----------



## Astronomy_lover (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

You have to be in the right mood for it but _Birth_ from 2004 with Nicole Kidman, is really an amazing film. It was not popular and interestigly enough Kidman admitted in an interview it was her favorite film that she has starred in. When I heard her say that I was like "YES!! It is that good!!" Although typically I do love a good comedy, _Burn After Reading_ is a good one.


----------

